# Looking for advice



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

I'm looking for breeder advice from those of you more seasoned than I. If you guys could point me in the direction of a few breeders, you feel fit what I am looking for, that would be fantastic. We are in no rush to get a puppy by any means. In reality it might be a while before we get one. I would just like to start following a breeder or two and start narrowing down my options and opening up lines of communication. Its very important to me to have a good relationship with our future breeder. 

I'm more attracted to DDR/east german lines. No offence to show lines or anyone who breeds or prefers them, but its not what we are looking for. Rescue is not the direction we want to go. We've done our fair share, our current dog is a rescue, and I just would rather start out on the right foot instead of undoing what others have done. Plus with a child in the house and another on the way we just aren't comfortable with it. We would, however, consider an older pup from a breeder though.

Temperament, temperament, temperament!! Tip top of the list and a total deal breaker if not met. We have a, soon to be, three year old and another on the way. While we don't allow our daughter to be alone with our animals or allow inappropriate behavior by her, or them, she is a typical three year old. She is loud, rambunctious, and is always on the move. A solid temperament with a higher threshold is a must have. 

Along those lines I feel we are looking for more of a medium drive dog. We are a fairly active family. We love to camp, hike (a lot), run (ok I "jog" haha but hubby actually runs and we would love a partner. Obviously once the pup could handle it.) family walks, ect on a regular basis. We are wanting a family companion that we can incorporate into most everything we do but one that could also handle a job. But we are also not looking for a couch potato either.

Farming/homesteading is in our near future as well so that needs to be taken into consideration. I'd love to also do some sort of activity with the dog. Agility, obedience, would lovveee to try tracking and herding. Although I would like to try, and probably my husband as well, Schutzhund I really don't foresee that in our future right now. We still have a lot to read up on in that regards. I don't want to make a commitment to a dog bred specifically for that with those kind of drives and fail to give it a proper outlet. Maybe later but definitely not now.

So....Stable, confident, tolerant, bidability towards owners with a high threshold and impeccable judgment. I prefer aloof with strangers. Solid, solid temperament. Health tested parents is a must. Titled/working parents a big plus. Solid nerve. 

Now I know a lot of what I am asking is also going to depend on us and our training and socialization we provide for the dog. That is something we take seriously. We aren't looking to create a liability. I'm just trying to put out as much information as possible on what our wants, needs, and what our lifestyle is like.

I feel like I'm forgetting something.  If anyone feels like I've left any gaps or would like more clarification on anything please ask. I'd like to give as clear of a picture as possible. 

I don't care what color or what sex. I would prefer a breeder who chooses the pup for us based on our wants an needs. Although I'd be over the moon for a dark sable :wub:

This pretty much sums up what we are wanting in our next dog. As close to as possible with, obviously, consistent work on our end to help create this for our family. 

*The German Shepherd should appear poised, calm, self confident, absolutely at ease, and (except when agitated) good natured, but also attentive and willing to serve. He must have courage, fighting drive, and hardness in order to serve as companion, watchdog, protection dog, service dog, and herding dog.*

Wanted to add that I'm a stay at home mom. Also the hubs is a full time student so we are both home and available. Once the hubby is out of school and in a full time job having a confident deterant would be great for me and the kids. 

Sorry this was so long winded!! Any help is GREATLY appreciated.

Z


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Blackthorne... I hear is good but I don't know if they have the type of breed your looking for.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A DDR type might work well for you given your description. Be diligent when choosing a breeder as unfortunately there are a lot of breeders that breed East/DDR dogs like they are a fad and don't have a real depth of knowledge. These dogs require the right kind of training and handling, maybe more so than other lines/types of GSD. So far my GSDs have all been German show line or west German working line so I can't recommend breeders of the DDR type but hopefully other posters will come along and weigh in...


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention that we are in VA. While it would be great to be able to visit the kennel and the dogs, I don't want that to be a total deal breaker. I'd like to give ourselves as many options that fit what we need as possible.

My ~ I'll take a peak at Blackthorn, couldn't hurt. I would love more input from others as well.

Liesje: Thanks for the heads up. This is one reason I want to start as early as possible in looking for the right breeder. Also why we aren't rushing into anything. It's very important to me to find a breeder who is dedicated and will be there throughout the life of our dog. We were extremely lucky our dogs breeder is that kind. She's really been a key piece in helping us through a lot of tough spots. Even though we are on different coasts now, shes a constant confidont and friend. It's one of the few things his previous owner did right.

P.S. Pan can fly!! I saw your Youtube video. Haha I loved the video.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd highly recommend Blackthorn. I was out at Christine's place just a couple weeks ago, and I was impressed with what I saw.

I met all the dogs, and have no complaints. Super happy, social, outgoing dogs, and her old lady, Nike, is just a love <3 <3 <3

Coal assaulted me with kisses and then demanded I throw his busted Wubba


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here is Christine's website: Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds

She's a member of the board too. 

And I just have to say kudos to you for having such a well thought out description of what you're looking for. If Christine doesn't have what you're looking for I'm sure she can refer you to someone who does. Good luck!


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

I'll mark her down to look at. 

I have to give a lot of credit to my grandfather in regards to my list. He always had a very specific set of requirements for his hunting dogs. He refused to budge from them. Colors and personalities varied but they always had all the work ethic, health and brains he required. Always straight forward and realistic in his need. Makes life for you and the dog easier.

Plus I've done my fare share of taking in an dealing with poorly bred dogs. A pet is for life in my home and I want/need this to be enjoyable for everyone involved including the dog. Not to mention safe for my kids.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone else have any recommendations? We would really appreciate it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

www.vonhena-c.com has ddr dogs I'm not sure what's available she is in NH.

I'm sure there are others, I'm drawing a blank right now..Check with Mary (gagsd here on the board) she is down your way, she may have some suggestions as well. 

I've always had ddr dogs / mixed and tho many say they are tough nuts to crack, I have always loved mine, found them to be easy trainers, go with the flow types and continue to go with that flavor of dog  But that's just me


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Love ya grandfather....we need more brains like his in this breed!!!lol


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm another recommendation for Blackthorn as we have a Xita x Bandit (P-litter) pup that we absolutely adore! She fits your bill perfectly: an active dog with an off-switch. Piper is working on her Rally Novice title, is taking herding lessons (first-time herding is hard but rewarding with a GSD), will start agility soon, and is just a great all-around dog. She's spent a long weekend hiking and camping at Harper's Ferry, to include hiking up and down mountains. We just finished a week-long visit to my folks which required a 14 hour drive each way, settling into a strange home, and getting along with their cat and medium sized parrot. Piper does will with visitors to our home and although she hasn't been raised with small children she's very gentle with them. We looked at several other breeders and determined that Christine was ideally suited to not only breed the dogs with sound temperament and conformation but also help us select the right puppy to fit into our family... and she couldn't have done a better job at it!


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> www.vonhena-c.com has ddr dogs I'm not sure what's available she is in NH.
> 
> I'm sure there are others, I'm drawing a blank right now..Check with Mary (gagsd here on the board) she is down your way, she may have some suggestions as well.
> 
> I've always had ddr dogs / mixed and tho many say they are tough nuts to crack, I have always loved mine, found them to be easy trainers, go with the flow types and continue to go with that flavor of dog  But that's just me


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check out that kennel and see if I can get a hold of the other member. 

I know there can be a variance in lines but its nice to hear from someone who has owned DDR lines. 



cliffson1 said:


> Love ya grandfather....we need more brains like his in this breed!!!lol


Haha I always thought he was pretty dang awesome.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for another recommendation Spooky.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually Cliff is my 'go to guy" when I'm interested in a dog..(cliffson that posted here)
I'm sure if you pm him, he can recommend someone, (and I'd take one of his any ole day no questions asked!) 

As I said, I' have loved having my DDR dogs, right now I have ddr/czech she is a litter higher maintenance than previous ones, but she's alot of fun and keeps me on my toes


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Thanks. I'll drop him a line and see if he has any suggestions.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I do not have any personal experience with Blackthorn or Cliff, or their dogs, but from what I have seen and heard, I would not hesitate to contact them. 

If you are set on a dog of east german bloodlines and are willing to ship, there is Timberhaus Timberhaus K-9 German Shepherds (360)832-6556 and Schraderhaus http://www.schraderhausk9.com/ in Washington State. I have a now 3 year old female from Timberhaus out of a Timberhaus female (Casey vd Waldkonig) and a Schraderhaus male (Lux v. Kamerunner Eck). We shipped her down to us as an eight week old puppy when my kids were 2 and 6. Prior to doing so, I spent a good amount of time corresponding with and speaking to the breeder, who was very helpful. 

Our dog is an excellent family dog and is terrific with my kids (one of her nicknames is "Nanny"). At the same time, she has a LOT of zip and can be a handful (and then some). Probably not the best fit for someone who has no experience with dogs or who does not have a basic understanding of GSDs, but could not have been a better fit for us. If I were looking for another dog of east german bloodlines, Timberhaus and Schraderhaus would be on my shortlist. 

Good luck!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The only thing I will say publicly, is I know Christine(Blackthorn) personally, have known her for over ten years, and have an immense amount of respect for her knowledge and her breeding program. She actually handled a SL dog that I owned in late 90's for me at a conformation show and the female got a SG-2 in 12 to 18 month class at 12 months and 2 days old.( Ha Ha, some of you think the only thing i know about SL dogs is what I've read....and this female had very nice temperament.)


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

jmdjack said:


> I do not have any personal experience with Blackthorn or Cliff, or their dogs, but from what I have seen and heard, I would not hesitate to contact them.
> 
> If you are set on a dog of east german bloodlines and are willing to ship, there is Timberhaus Timberhaus K-9 German Shepherds (360)832-6556 and Schraderhaus SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs in Washington State. I have a now 3 year old female from Timberhaus out of a Timberhaus female (Casey vd Waldkonig) and a Schraderhaus male (Lux v. Kamerunner Eck). We shipped her down to us as an eight week old puppy when my kids were 2 and 6. Prior to doing so, I spent a good amount of time corresponding with and speaking to the breeder, who was very helpful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. I'll give them a look as well.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done business with Sentinal hearts German shepherds in CA. She has DDR dogs and some Czech dogs. She is Honest and trustworthy. She tests her dogs for DM also. You May want to check her out.
My DDR male is a great dog and so much fun. I am very pleased with him so far and how well he has done for his age. Though he is so much a puppy still. 
I love the bone and color that the Czech and DDR dogs have to offer. black sable is my Fav.
Good luck 
Malinda


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check them out. I appreciate any help I can get. I seem to be lacking in search abilities. I can never seem to find DDR breeder when I look. I find EVERYTHING else but what I'm looking for. I'm convinced google has it out for me. Haha

Oh how I love the black sable. I have moments where I wish I could just blindly buy a dog on looks. Haha I'm just glad the the colors I like come with the lines I'm attracted to. Maybe I'll get lucky, and when the time comes, happen to get a sable. One can dream right? Haha


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually weberhaus above you has some very nice dogs and I've never seen a bad recommendation about her


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's plenty of reputable breeders out there and that
special pup that is meant for you you'll find because
you're going to make whatever pup you pick the
special one. being a stay-at-home mom is going to
make having a pup a peice of cake.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> actually weberhaus above you has some very nice dogs and I've never seen a bad recommendation about her


I'll give her a look. I didn't even think to look at peoples signatures haha.



doggiedad said:


> there's plenty of reputable breeders out there and that
> special pup that is meant for you you'll find because
> you're going to make whatever pup you pick the
> special one. being a stay-at-home mom is going to
> make having a pup a peice of cake.


Thanks for that  While I don't think we are perfect by any means, we work hard to be good dog owners. Not only for our own sanity but for our dog as well.


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a deposit on a puppy from the most recent litter at Weberhaus (litter was just born on Monday). I did a lot of checking prior, asked on this board, and drove for 7 hours round trip to visit Malinda and her dogs before making my decision. I don't have the puppy yet obviously, but I've been nothing but happy so far with how helpful and honest Malinda has been.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. I really appreciate it guys.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Diane and Jason Thanks for the comments. 

I am rarely online here as its crunch time in training. Grim is well on way to his IPO3 so we are trying to perfect the running stand.

I Wish the OP all the luck in there search for there new friend.

I love my DDR male Asko he is very fun and willing to work. He is our first 100% DDR line dog our foundation female was 1/2 Czech 1/2 DDR lines. I had some of the best fun with her when we were training and she taught me so much on our way to her Sch1.
I encourage the OP to find a breeder that they can communicate openly with and feel comfortable with. Since you will be getting a pup you are more or less opening up a relationship that can be very important to the buyer and the pup in the long run. If you have given all your wants and needs to the breeder who knows the dogs they are breeding then they should be able to help you get the best puppy that is suitable for your home and needs.
Feel free to ask you breeder for references if for buyer who have puppies.
I good breeder will want to know how there puppies are doing as they grow up and what they are like when they get older.
Malinda


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

weberhaus said:


> Diane and Jason Thanks for the comments.
> 
> I am rarely online here as its crunch time in training. Grim is well on way to his IPO3 so we are trying to perfect the running stand.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. Having good relationship with the breeder is a HUGE thing for me. While this isn't my first dog it will be my first GSD. Even if for no other reason than to keep them updated. But in the off chance I need help or something comes up with the pup, to have that support/knowledge is priceless. 

I haven't contacted any of the breeders on my list yet. I think I have covered all my bases, as far as my needs and wants, but I still feel as though I'm struggling a bit. I know what I need from a future pup/dog. That part I feel solid in. I guess I'm just nervous. I can kind of spot a DDR type dog but unless it is pointed out I really have no clue. I know I've spotted a few Czech dogs and liked them as well. Haha I've wanted a GSD for so long that now I feel extremely nervous about getting it right. Guess I just need to send out some emails and go from there. Haha

Oh and good luck on getting Grim his IPO3.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> The only thing I will say publicly, is I know Christine(Blackthorn) personally, have known her for over ten years, and have an immense amount of respect for her knowledge and her breeding program. She actually handled a SL dog that I owned in late 90's for me at a conformation show and the female got a SG-2 in 12 to 18 month class at 12 months and 2 days old.( Ha Ha, some of you think the only thing i know about SL dogs is what I've read....and this female had very nice temperament.)


I remember seeing you at the shows up around DC back then, but I don't remember handling your dog for you. You must have been desperate to give me the leash! Did I make you run around the ring to double handle for me? 

To the original poster, you're just over the mountain from me, it looks like. I'm not sure if we've corresponded already--it's been a crazy month around here!--but if not, feel free to drop me a line and set up a time to just come for a visit and meet some GSDs. I can show you the differences that I see in the DDR dogs and let you meet some of my guys.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the invite. I appreciate it. I planned on emailing tonight, so I'll drop you a line. Would love to meet some GSD's.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I had one of von Hena-C dogs also. He would have fit the bill for your requirements. You are very smart to be doing your research ahead of time and not deciding on a whim to get the GSD that you are looking for and will fit your family.

I absolutely adored my von Hena-C boy and he fit my life perfectly. He was IMHO drop dead gorgeous, had a great on/off switch, was happy to hang out on a lazy day and equally happy to go go go on a busy day. He was very adaptable to any given situation, of course these are after he matured and got past his goofy puppy stage, he could tear up a Schutzhund field, lay on the bed with Mom who was sick with cancer, play with a child who was sick waiting for a liver transplant or best of all be my best friend.

I wish you all the best in finding the GSD of your dreams.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Christine, it was at Joyce's at Misty Ridge. They had the conformation show with Humberto Arno judging, and you and Molly were there. Joe Stump had handled her in the previous show but didn't show up for this show so I was stuck....lol. You pinch hit for me.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes on Grim.

I hope that you are able to find the right GSD for your needs. There are many things that we generalize with certain bloodlines. 
I see the good and bad in all lines. 
I am looking at importing another DDR dog who is very strong and hard if it all works out.
Dont just email with the breeders please CALL them. Many things can be learned about a person when you find the time to chat with them. 

Malinda


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

CainGSD said:


> I had one of von Hena-C dogs also. He would have fit the bill for your requirements. You are very smart to be doing your research ahead of time and not deciding on a whim to get the GSD that you are looking for and will fit your family.
> 
> I absolutely adored my von Hena-C boy and he fit my life perfectly. He was IMHO drop dead gorgeous, had a great on/off switch, was happy to hang out on a lazy day and equally happy to go go go on a busy day. He was very adaptable to any given situation, of course these are after he matured and got past his goofy puppy stage, he could tear up a Schutzhund field, lay on the bed with Mom who was sick with cancer, play with a child who was sick waiting for a liver transplant or best of all be my best friend.
> 
> I wish you all the best in finding the GSD of your dreams.


Thanks. I really agree with my grandfather in being as realistic as possible with our needs in a dog. I want this to be as smooth for us, and the dog, as possible. I know we'll have ups and downs with a pup but at least the homework will, hopefully, make things a bit smoother. 

Thank you for the recommendation. I'm more hopeful/confident? that we will be able to find a breeder who will fit our bill along with dogs that will too. 



weberhaus said:


> Thanks for the well wishes on Grim.
> 
> I hope that you are able to find the right GSD for your needs. There are many things that we generalize with certain bloodlines.
> I see the good and bad in all lines.
> ...


I'm definitely open to hearing the positives and negatives. I'd rather have an over all picture vs half a one. While i'm glad to hear so many good things about DDR dogs, I'm not illusioned to them being perfect.  Although I would love the "Perfect" dog. Haha I expect ups and downs with the next dog we welcome in our home. I just want to be as prepared as I possibly can. This is why a good solid relationship with the breeder is a must for me. I'll take as much support as I can have available to me. I never hurts, right? haha

I'll defiantly make sure to talk to the breeders on the phone as well. Thanks for that.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Don't mean to ping pong around in my post It was late. LOL

When you speak to the breeder ask for the good and bad points each dog they are using to breed has. There is no perfect dog every dog has a weakness. That being said it is important that the breeder takes the strengths and weaknesses into consideration when putting a breeding pair together. They should know these things and be able to explain them to you. I don't want to hear someone tell me the dog is perfect I want them to tell me why the dog is a breed quality animal and what the faults are and what they are doing to correct them. There are long lists out there of questions to ask breeders. I somewhat enjoy a customer who comes up with some grilling questions at least i know that they are trying to make good choices.
So with all that being said 
I have a seen soft DDR dogs and hard ones.
I have seem Czech dogs with good temperament and some with bad.
I have seen poor structure and pigment in many dogs of different backgrounds. Breeders who work and train there dogs know more about there dogs and what the thresholds are for each dog. 

Malinda


----------

